# Cory Catfish???



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I have some questions about keeping albino cory cat fish 
~I have heard they need to be in groups how many fish per group?~ 
~I have also heard the have a labryninth(know i spelled that wrong) and can breath air, do they require a filter?~ 

thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they need to be in groups of at least 3 or 4 and actually the more the better for them to behave naturally.

No they do not have a labrynth organ like bettas and such. They will gulp air a few times a day, but they do need a filter.

In one tank I have 14 emerald cories, in another I have 9 of c. rabutti. Its so cool to watch them shoal in groups like that.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Ya, I'm thinking of getting 3. They don't? because I went to a site that said they do. I saw some really nice lookin` albinos at the LFS so i'm thinking of adding some to my fishy family. LOL


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What site did you go to? As I said though (no not like a betta). The best site to learn about cories is planetcatfish. There are some highly respected experts there that will answer all your questions.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I can't find it now but I know I searched for "cory catfish care". Thanks for the link! I'm thinking of buying a ten gal. to put my female betta, 3 cory cats and i'm dying for a rosy red fathead minnow hybrid (they exist saw some at my LFS).


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

deffently in groups of atleast 3, a group of 4 is even better. susan, can you show a video of your huge school of cories?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll take some this afternoon,


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont keep them in groups less then 6, I have a dozen peppered and greens in the same tank, they do just fine. I dont think they are labrynith fish, They do come up to gulp air but all fish do this, catfish just do it alot and that includes ALL species of catfish.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Ya, I went to a couple more sited that said they don't have a labrynth organ so I guess that site was just incorrect. I have changed my plans AGAIN for my next fish tank and I am now thinking of breeding paradise gouramis.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Corys are great fish. I have a group of 7 panda corys in a tank with cardinal tetras and rummynose tetras. I started with a group of 3 and they seemed to exhibit natural schooling behavior, even in such a small group. I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

They seem like wonderful fish! the ones at my LFS were all very healthy and seemed to be active and interested in people (wich I can't say for all catfish).


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess I missed the boat of liking corys. I have never seen the appeal of them. Susankat, did you have any videos of them so I can see what the fuss it about?



edit - Found this video on YouTube. Kinda cool I guess. YouTube - panda cory catfish play


----------

